

Get a job if you're an entrepreneur complaining about local investors - dquail
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/stop-complaining-about-non-valley-investors-2013-04-15
Article about the global capital market and the valley investors current appetite to invest outside the valley.
======
davidcrow
I love all of the "arm chair CEOs" that assume by getting on a plane that
they'll meet PMarcA in the SFO airport, they will raise $50MM on their idea
and their good looks. Raising money is hard. Building a company is hard. It
doesn't matter if it is in Toronto, Edmonton, NYC, Palo Alto, SF.

